# Id? I cant find it....



## JoshB (Dec 17, 2006)

I'v looked on (Fish forums and Age of aquariums) and i can't find this anywhere. it has black stripes that are hard to see in the pic cause its blurry but it was taken with my phoneand he wouldn't sit still.











Thank you

~Josh~


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Some type of mbuna, possibly a cynotilapia? Kristin will be able to ID it, CA'a are more my thing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

Could it be a Labidochromis "Hongi"? Its hard to tell, but that really resembles your fish. You can change the pictures on the profile and see if any of them look like your guy.

It kind of resembles this Cynotilapia afra, but not as much as it does the Hongi. You can change the picture to see a subadult male and its colors aren't as dark as the first picture.


----------



## JoshB (Dec 17, 2006)

I never saw that you can change the pics, That worked GREAT!! I'c compaired him to the pic of the hongi and i'm convinced that its a male hongi Thanks for the help!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

Awesome! I'm glad you have IDed him now. Male Hongi's are beautiful fish.


----------



## JoshB (Dec 17, 2006)

Just another Id i can't find, I looked at the multi striped peac**k but this has more of a random stripe setup, also I'v noticed alot of blue scales starting to come out, HELP?


----------



## JoshB (Dec 17, 2006)

EDIT: Multi-striped lamprologus?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2007)

Keep in mind that your african cichlids could be hyrbrids.
Did you buy them as "assorted africans"?


----------



## JoshB (Dec 17, 2006)

YA it was "African cichlid" I never thought of that, So how would i tell if it's a male or a female any idea? I have a male and female lab, a male "Hongi", and that ?able fish.

I have a 55 gal so I am shooting for 3 groups of 3 or 4 and only 1 male of each group. thats the only fish i'm not sure on sexing. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Looks hybrid to me.


----------



## JoshB (Dec 17, 2006)

How about sexing?? is there a way? or how about its looks would you think peac*ck or lamprologus?


----------



## JoshB (Dec 17, 2006)

Ok, I was told the smaller fish is an OB Peac*ck" Now I read up about it and i know its a hybred and shouldn't be breed, but what does "OB" stand for?


----------



## JoshB (Dec 17, 2006)

Orange Blossom?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

I believe OB stands for "orange blotch". Sometimes fish that are called OB don't have orange on them though, so I'm not sure. Its not a lamprologus, but some type of peaco-ck hybrid. It may color up more once it grows, juvenile peaco-cks don't have much color.

http://www.cichlidforum.com/articles/ob_pea****************.php

Usually with peaco-cks, you can tell by color which ones are female or male. Males are more colorful while females are usually brownish. Sometimes its hard to tell when they are young though. The only sure way to tell is by venting a fish. Here's an article on it: http://www.cichlidforum.com/articles/gender.php
http://www.malawimayhem.com/articles_venting.shtml


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm pretty sure OB stand for orange blossom.
as for sexing african cichlids, some say that the "egg spots" on the anal fin can help determine male vs female (female usually has more egg spots) but this isnt always a reliable way to tell. Other than that, I'm not sure. Depends on the species in most cases.


----------



## JoshB (Dec 17, 2006)

OK I checked out the "HONGI" with some people on the CF.com and they said it's deff. not a hongi, now i looked at some pics and it looks like a hongi but it's yellow stripe not orange. could that be a hybrid also??

D#m* LFS!!!!! Now I have 2 fish I can't mate up? AHHHHHRRRRRR


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Your 'hongi' kinda looks more like a perlmutt (labidochromis sp. 'perlmutt'); some have fainter stripes than others.


----------



## super7 (Jul 24, 2006)

to sex, at the end of the dorsal it will be round for a female and pointy for a male


----------

